# Kioti Rebate Questions



## ck27kioti (Oct 6, 2020)

A dealer is considering my proposal to take our used Kioti in trade, on a new CK2610HST.

I just went online & saw where there is up to $3100 rebates on CK models, thru Feb 28.

So, exactly how much is the rebate on the CK2610HST model ?

Is this rebate something I will get from Kioti, automatically, AFTER I buy, or is it something a dealer can just lie about & say they have already figured that rebate in with the price they offer ?

Also, I saw online that Kioti gives a $150 rebate to military vets. So, is that something I'll have to apply for, AFTER the purchase ?

No need to reply "Ask your dealer". Hey, not all dealer personnel are absolutely honest & truthful, all the time. Sometimes, they seek max profit, rather than customer satisfaction.

With this in mind, can any of you guys who know, for sure, give the answer to either or both my questions ?

Retired, on fixed income, so just trying to get the lowest possible price.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

OK........Here is what I know after buying 2 brand new Kioti tractors in the last 5 years.....

1. Military rebate.....................Both times mine was just deducted from the price of the tractor I just had to provide proof of military service, a DD-214 works the best for this....
2. Cash rebate.................... This will vary depending on what model and what equipment you get with that model.....If you know exactly what you are going to be buying you can call Kioti and they will tell you what the rebate is for that set up then you will know if your dealer is on the level or not....I am going to say that since he has to write it all up in a bill of sale and if you are financing it through DLL finance, Kioti's finance company, it will be the same number since it has to go through someone other then just your local dealer... Once again, on both of mine, this was just deducted from the final price.


My only other thought is are you sure that you don't want to spend a tad more and get the 3510 vs the 2610? I looked at the 2610 last spring when I bought mine and for no more money then it was, I went with the 3510 and I don't regret it one bit.....Much more power on the 3510 for that size of a tractor.....


----------



## ck27kioti (Oct 6, 2020)

No, our CK27 has all the power we need to run the 5' bush hog in heavy grass/weeds. That's the heaviest work we do. So I assume the CK2610 will be perfect for us. 

Finalized the trade deal today. Asked about the rebates. The guy said they had applied every rebate they could. Have no way to know, for sure. Anyhow, the bottom line, for us, is that we have to pay them $11k & our Kioti, for their Kioti. That's only $1000 more than a trade for an LS MT225HE. We both agree that the Kioti is WELL worth the $1000 difference. It is supposed to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Cool.................Not a bad trade at all now a days..............Congrats on the new "paws".........I think that you got way more then the LS would have been..............I have been a lover of them Kiotis for my small tractor for about 5 years now.....


----------



## ck27kioti (Oct 6, 2020)

Made the trade deal for $11k difference. They delivered today. The wife got some good seat time & really likes it. I think it's gonna be just right for us.

Has some of the new Good Year R14T tires on it. The delivery guy told me that they'd just got it a few days ago, without tires/wheels. Said that's the only way they can get 'em in weeks, rather than months. Said he has gone to GA as well as Southeast TX & picked up tractors, with no tires & wheels, & only partially assembled.

They just got this tractor put together & serviced out Fri. So, I suppose we were the 1st customers to see it, Sat morning. It was still in the shop.

It has a 3rd function valve up front, in case I ever wanna buy a grapple. But I have no plans to do so. The guy told me something I thought was interesting. He said Kioti insists that dealers fill the rear tires. Said it's because some guy overloaded the bucket, with no weight on the rear & was killed. Can't verify that. But anyhow, I think he said the tires are full of anti-freeze & water. He also filled the fuel tank with diesel, before he loaded it on the trailer.

Everything seems to work, including the beep beep horn. Haven't hooked up the bush hog yet. TJ agrees that she needs to get some more seat time, before I attach the cutter.


----------



## ck27kioti (Oct 6, 2020)

I like what I don't see in this 1st pic. There's no fuel filler cover. The tank is behind the seat.

TJ is short, but she can reach & operate all the pedals just fine. I think this tractor is gonna work out great for us.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

ck27kioti said:


> I like what I don't see in this 1st pic. There's no fuel filler cover. The tank is behind the seat.
> 
> TJ is short, but she can reach & operate all the pedals just fine. I think this tractor is gonna work out great for us.


You may have to start looking at a new tractor for yourself,,, TJ is having too much fun!!


----------



## ck27kioti (Oct 6, 2020)

Yeah, but she did let me drive up under our carport. She was afraid she was not familiar enuff with it to do that. Thought she might run it into the house.

Here's a pic of me shifting to low speed, before pulling the rear tires up onto the slab.


----------



## ck27kioti (Oct 6, 2020)

Decided to see if the ROPS, in the up position, would clear our carport roof, when driving in from the South end. To my surprise, it clears by about 3", at the closest point, when the tractor is positioned where I want it. 

The bush hog will still have to sit out in the weather. But it will be on the concrete slab. 

Also discovered that there is more walking room between the tractor & the wall. There is still enuff room to get our pickup under the carport and leave a walkway between the truck & tractor. 

Will move most of the fuel cans & stuff from along the wall & make even more walk room beside the truck. I think TJ & I will both like this parking arrangement better. AND, we can leave the ROPS in the up position for parking.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

ck27kioti said:


> It has a 3rd function valve up front, in case I ever wanna buy a grapple. But I have no plans to do so. The guy told me something I thought was interesting. He said Kioti insists that dealers fill the rear tires. Said it's because some guy overloaded the bucket, with no weight on the rear & was killed. Can't verify that. But anyhow, I think he said the tires are full of anti-freeze & water. He also filled the fuel tank with diesel, before he loaded it on the trailer.


Unless they just started that since last spring, he is full of it......Mine didn't come with the rear tires filled with anything except air......


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

ck27kioti said:


> Yeah, but she did let me drive up under our carport. She was afraid she was not familiar enuff with it to do that. Thought she might run it into the house.
> 
> Here's a pic of me shifting to low speed, before pulling the rear tires up onto the slab.



Very nice.......Congrats, bro............If you have half as good of service out of yours that I have had out of the two Kiotis that I have had, you will be very happy.......


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

N o manufacturer is going to tell any independent dealer to fill tires with anything but air. If he told you that I'd like to see it in writing. He's full of hot air.


----------



## ck27kioti (Oct 6, 2020)

MAYBE he said it was a dealer policy, rather than something that came from Kioti. 

Anyhow, according to the delivery guy, they're filled. And, that's fine with me, UNLESS I have a flat, especially if out in the woods. We handled our empty Kioti tires OK, when they went flat. Together, we had no trouble getting them into the back of our Tacoma. But filled, we don't have a chance, without some help. If out in the field or woods, without help, I'd have to drain most of the liquid out. 

Hey, if I hadn't let the air pressure get so low, twice, we would have never had a flat on our CK27. So, maybe I'll check the pressure more often, on this tractor, and we'll never have a flat on it, either. That way, I suppose the extra weight will be a good thing.

If you never have a flat, is there some disadvantage to having filled tires ???


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

To me, there are more disadvantages then there are advantages to having fluid filled tires.........I honestly don't see the use for them on a smaller tractor when it is not that big of a deal to buy or make a ballast box for the 3 point hitch and solve the weight on the rear wheels problem....

Most if not all of the fluids that you fill the tires with will corrode the wheels and you can get fluid leakage which could cause the tire to slip on the wheel. 

If you have a flat then, more then likely you are going to loose the fluid and have to replace it. There is more $ spent for the repair.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

For me, it's crop compaction. My M9's are heavy as they are and I don't need any more weight crushing my hay plants and reducing the yield. Why I'm putting on radial shoes this year. Radials have a larger width imprint so less crushing and compaction. If I was doing heavy tillage, I'd run filled tires. I'm not and believe me, my tires and rims (with their cast centers) are more than heavy enough. Dismounting one is a two man job and you don't ever want one to get out of vertical either. If one fell over, I'd get the hell out of the way real fast as they are leg or foot breakers. As a rule if I have an issue, I call my farm tire service and let them deal with it. They have the proper equipment (jib crane on the truck and compressors and tire tools). I'd never want to dismount one, don't even think about it.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> For me, it's crop compaction. My M9's are heavy as they are and I don't need any more weight crushing my hay plants and reducing the yield. Why I'm putting on radial shoes this year. Radials have a larger width imprint so less crushing and compaction. If I was doing heavy tillage, I'd run filled tires. I'm not and believe me, my tires and rims (with their cast centers) are more than heavy enough. Dismounting one is a two man job and you don't ever want one to get out of vertical either. If one fell over, I'd get the hell out of the way real fast as they are leg or foot breakers. As a rule if I have an issue, I call my farm tire service and let them deal with it. They have the proper equipment (jib crane on the truck and compressors and tire tools). I'd never want to dismount one, don't even think about it.



Even for heavy tillage, I think you are still better off with duals and wheel weights vs fluid filled tires............


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I tend to agree with you on that actually. Problem with duals is axle width on the highway and dealing with the added width when doing other stuff too. Never been an advocate of filled tires for ballast. I do imagine for a compact tractor it's ok but then no compact tractor is capable of any ground engagement anyway.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

SidecarFlip said:


> I do imagine for a compact tractor it's ok but then no compact tractor is capable of any ground engagement anyway.


Guess I may as well sell off my discs, plow, tiller and boxblde then.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I somehow don't believe you are pulling a 5 bottom 14" deep plow with your DK. Not telling you what or what not to do and maybe I should have clarified my statement to productive large acreage ground engagement. Which certainly is way out of the capabilities for any compact tractor unless you want to make it a career.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

SidecarFlip said:


> I somehow don't believe you are pulling a 5 bottom 14" deep plow with your DK. Not telling you what or what not to do and maybe I should have clarified my statement to productive large acreage ground engagement. Which certainly is way out of the capabilities for any compact tractor unless you want to make it a career.


Who said anything about large acreage and 5 bottom plows??
If I did large acreage, I would buy the appropriate sized machine.
I bought a compact tractor to help maintain my 15 acres. And it does that with the appropriate sized attachments just fine.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I did and you answered you own question anyway. Small tractor, small acreage. Simple.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

So by your standards, your tractors aren't capable of ground engagement because they can't pull a 10, 12,14 bottom plow 14" deep.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

DK35vince said:


> So by your standards, your tractors aren't capable of ground engagement because they can't pull a 10, 12,14 bottom plow 14" deep.



Hang on just a minute, bro..............I am usually about the first one to jump on sidecar about something like this but, this time I am going to have to take his side....He misspoke a little with his first reply but he then went on and clarified what he really meant with what he said and I do agree with him once he cleared up what he meant.....If someone is talking about real farming on a large scale, as in to make a living, then nowadays even 150 to 200 horse ain't really jack for tillage......


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If I was fitting ground, I sure as heck would have something larger than my 90 horse Kubota's. When I need a hayfield fitting, I get my buddy down the road to do it for me with one of his big tracked JD's and his big tillage implements. Normally I don't ever have to fit up anything. No need when running forage. Just as easy to overseed and propagate the hay crop that way. He can do in an hour what I'd spend a week doing if I even could.

Back to the original subject... Kind of surprised that any tractor manufacturer is even offering any rebates considering how tight the market is today.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

DK35vince said:


> So by your standards, your tractors aren't capable of ground engagement because they can't pull a 10, 12,14 bottom plow 14" deep.


That is correct. According to my owners manuals, either of my M's are only capable of pulling a 3 bottom 14" moldboard plow in optimum conditions. Not that I would anyway. Only moldboard plow I own is a yard ornament out by the mailbox.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Back to the original subject... Kind of surprised that any tractor manufacturer is even offering any rebates considering how tight the market is today.



I agree with ya on that........I guess they just want to tease with the rebates and then not have any units in dealer stock.....


----------



## rademamj1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Regarding Kioti rebates, Daedong has greatly increased the size of their manufacturing plant in South Korea, and now with East Coast shipping ports back to normal (compared to West Coast), Kioti maybe seeing an opportunity to pickup market share with these rebates. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

rademamj1 said:


> Regarding Kioti rebates, Daedong has greatly increased the size of their manufacturing plant in South Korea, and now with East Coast shipping ports back to normal (compared to West Coast), Kioti maybe seeing an opportunity to pickup market share with these rebates.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Local Kioti dealers still can't get any stock...........Customer orders only.....No dealer stock.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

No change here either. Remember I know the owner of the local dealership. You still have to pre order and put a deposit down to get one built. He has nothing on the floor at all.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The Kioti dealer up the road from me has a lot full of tractors. Not a mall sized parking lot, but has probably a dozen tractors in his yard, along with no end of mowers and side by sides.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not here and the only local Mahindra dealer has no inventory either nor does the Branson dealer up town. He has I think, one Branson open station with a loader on it. Both of them have a lot of used and abused stuff on the lot. New not. What is also interesting is (at least around here) is the used and put away wet stuff all has high price tags too. Not something I'm at all interested in anyway. Don't do restorations here. I do working units preferably new. Don't have the time or the inclination to fix up another owners abuse.

I suspect with the money situation as it is presently (inflation eating up any excess income) tractor sales as well as side by side and mower sales will be down there and here. I don't follow Canada's monetary business at all but I do here. Unless you farm and are a bona fide business, a tractor of any size or a side by side or a mower is a 100% discretionary purchase and when you have to choose to eat or pay your mortgage payment, discretionary purchases go on the back burner. Just my thoughts on the current inventory of units.

Just got my Tractor House and Auction Time flyers. I amazed at what various dealers both here and in Canada are asking for used equipment, though most of them are larger ag units, there are a few compacts on there as well. Of course what they are asking and what they are getting are 2 different things entirely. With used equipment, everything is 100% negotiable as is new equipment to a point.


----------



## movin_dirt (11 mo ago)

West End Sales here in North Carolina has quite a few tractors. 20hp to 75hp. There are a lot of tractors (not tons but at least 20+) and the prices seem on point compared to the prices I was seeing in other places.


----------

